# Diy python gravel vac



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

well now that my boyfriend is making a stacker stand for his 2 20 gallon planted shrimp and nano fish tanks, i was like how the heck am i gonna do the water changes, with only 4" clearance... so im gonna try the python method, and with the long hose im just gonna drain it out the front door.. 
here is the link i found, i can make one for $15

DIY - Python Gravel Cleaner


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

I APPROVE!  nice find!


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

Shelby totally awesome!

Let us know when you finish this DIY Python.
Also if you can give us the stores, items + $pricing of all of it!


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Not to sure when we are to start this but we will keep every one posted on costs and how it turns out


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Try to get a shut off valve that is more durable than the one posted. 
If you can get one from home depot the white with red handle commercial one that is a lot better. You don't want that switch to burst on you when you are filling the tank. Or at least get the brass one version of it. I think that one is a bit better. 
If you are just going to use the hose for draining water. The regular shut off valve is fine.


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

euroamg said:


> Try to get a shut off valve that is more durable than the one posted.
> If you can get one from home depot the white with red handle commercial one that is a lot better. You don't want that switch to burst on you when you are filling the tank. Or at least get the brass one version of it. I think that one is a bit better.
> If you are just going to use the hose for draining water. The regular shut off valve is fine.


Hey euro, do you know the approximate cost of your suggested Shut Off Valves?

I want to keep the cost under that of a real Python, i.e. ~$60.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

blazingazn said:


> Hey euro, do you know the approximate cost of your suggested Shut Off Valves?
> 
> I want to keep the cost under that of a real Python, i.e. ~$60.


Honestly, the red handle valve is cheap and difficult to use. $5 may be but then you have to add in garden hose adapter which could cost a few more $. A good ball valve cost around $10 plus HST at least on this side of the border.

Remember those prices quoted are in US where parts are much cheaper  The waterbed part alone at JL is more than $10 after tax.

Cheapest is to take a deep breath, suck and release if you tank is higher than the end of the drain by 2-3 feet :lol: It is by far better, and environmentally friendly, to attach a powerhead to the end of the hose and pump it out. If you don't have a spare powerhead, for 20g, I would go to Canadian Tire or a loonie store to buy a little plastic siphon pump thingie for under $3  They sell fancier ones at Petsmart for around $10 but does basically the same thing.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

So I took gordan's advice and went to see roger and his misc buckets to look for some parts, 
We started up a convo like we always do and he just happened to have a brand new opened python vac behind his counter, and he gave me o e heck of a deal on it I couldn't have passed up. So like like I'm not gonna be making one after all...
Thanks roger,


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not sure how true it is, but I was once told that hoses can contain chemicals that can be harmful to your fish. I forgot where I picked up that information or I could have made it up, but it would be great if someone can confirm or tell me I am completely crazy.

Anyways, I use the python a lot, but I NEVER use it for siphoning out water. To me, the python should only be used for refilling your tanks and not for wasting good clean water for water changes


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> I am not sure how true it is, but I was once told that hoses can contain chemicals that can be harmful to your fish. I forgot where I picked up that information or I could have made it up, but it would be great if someone can confirm or tell me I am completely crazy.
> 
> Anyways, I use the python a lot, but I NEVER use it for siphoning out water. To me, the python should only be used for refilling your tanks and not for wasting good clean water for water changes


I'm no expert & I am sure there are some out there that do. But I have been filling fish ponds for years and my aquariums for a couple years now with a standard garden hose (from Walmart, Canadian Tire, Rona, ect...) without any problems. I'm pretty sure that's all I ever see the LFS's use as well. Just to be on the safe side I usually run some super hot water thru them before I use them myself.
And I totally agree with only using pythons to refill. There is alot of water wasted with the siphoning part of it. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

LOVE the disclaimer on the bottom of the page! lol


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Or order a Jehmco super safety syphon, or make one your self and buy a pump. A lot of people are going this way with the new water meters coming


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Roberto Luongo said:


> Or order a Jehmco super safety syphon, or make one your self and buy a pump. A lot of people are going this way with the new water meters coming


New water meters coming?!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Environmental sensitivity does not need to be driven by direct damage to our own wallets - meters or not meters 

Being a civil engineer and work in construction, I understand what it actually takes and costs to deliver every drop of water to my faucet. We also know that when there is a cost, somehow it will find a way to our wallet - directly or indirectly 

Metering is driven by a user paid policy. The cost of installing the meters retroactively to all residences may be the only reason stopping the municipalities from getting into our wallets  I believe all commercial and public properties including churches are metered and charged according to quant used.


----------

